# Get amped up, fall is near



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Something I wrote I thought I would share getting ready for the season. Some may not care for it but it is what it is.



I have one thing in my life that i'll never lose
My passion for hunting because that's what I choose
I can't explain what it does to me
the rush I get while up in a tree

Sitting still, alone in my stand 
Gazing slowly across the land
I have a bow, an arrow too
Hoping to spot a dream come true

The biggest of all whatever it may be
Animals that most hunters will never see
If your lucky, if you're in the right spot
You just might get that priceless shot

With a shot worth more than money can buy
place your shot and let it fly
you will only get one, It happens so fast
following the blood, how long will it last

Gone for a while, but tracking by light
Soon to be in front of you, back in sight
Breathless, motionless, dead on its side
Heart pumping, thumping, smiling with pride


Nick Vanecek
copyright 2002


----------



## Sabre03 (Sep 24, 2004)

Great Poem. I'm Pumped for this year, well I'm jacked for every year


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Sabre03 said:


> Great Poem. I'm Pumped for this year, well I'm jacked for every year


It can neve come soon enough:evilsmile As soon as the nights start to hit 50's the itch gets even worse.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Well written Old School, can visualize the whole scene in my head while reading. Definitely gets you fired up.


I have been amped up all summer but that magical day is coming soon. The day that I open the front door to go to work and get smacked in the face with the years first blast of cool autumn air. That is one of the best feelings in the world for me. Tell's me that the opener is right around the corner!!!


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

6 Long weeks


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

old school said:


> As soon as the nights start to hit 50's the itch gets even worse.


It's like I turn into a different beast...when the nights get cold, my blood starts pumping and I'm ready to go! 30 days until doe season!


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

47 degrees this morning


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

This whole waiting thing is driving me nuts, was shooting the other day and decided I need to stop before I get another robin hood.


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

symen696 said:


> This whole waiting thing is driving me nuts, was shooting the other day and decided I need to stop before I get another robin hood.


 
Gets expensive im sure


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

Got a dozen of em' Its already beyond expensive :yikes:


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

Im so pumped for the opener. Im hoping this is the year ill actually get one


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

pikemaster789 said:


> Im so pumped for the opener. Im hoping this is the year ill actually get one


If you hunt near gladwin, you should consider contacting Thunder River Outfitters here on this forum. He could put you on deer...


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

Ive been bow hunting for 4 years. The first two I think I didnt have faith in my skills and never took a shot. The 3rd year I arrowed a nice doe but jumped it up while tracking. It looked pretty weak so we left in hopes that it would layback down. We never ended up finding it again. Last year I had a handful of oppurtunities but didnt end up taking a shot.


----------



## dougdad (Nov 11, 2007)

pike, you just told us what level your ethics are at:yikes:. If you didn't take a iffy shot there is nothing wrong with that, been there, done that. We all miss a few and we all lose a few, thats hunting. To tell you the truth I hunted for nearly 24 years with a bow, (though not every year) because I was in the Air Force and couldn't do to location, but I didn't give up, I just kept trying and finaly scored in 2005 and 2006. Both does but I hope this broke the ice, it def. boosted my confidence. Then last year I just plane didn't hunt. I gave my spot to a disabled friend.


----------

